# ROCCAT Horde Aimo nicht mehr erkannt?



## SchwarzerKaiser (22. August 2018)

Morgen Leute!

Ich habe mir im Zuge der Anschaffung eines neuen PCs auch eine neue Tastatur geholt. Dabei habe ich mich für die ROCCAT Horde Aimo entschieden.
Ich bin eigentlich extrem zufrieden mit der Tastatur und sie hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Gestern wollte ich mich dann mal mit den Makro Tasten befassen und musste dafür die ROCCAT Swarm Software installieren, was ich anfangs vergessen hatte (die Tastatur lief ja auch ohne problemlos). Nun gut, Swarm runtergeladen, installiert und die neusten Treiberupdates draufgezogen - und prompt verabschiedete sich die Tastatur, nachdem der Treiber für die Tastatur (Firmwareupdate V1.26) installiert worden war. Nur noch die Tasten am Kopf neben dem Tuning Rad leuchten, funktionieren aber nicht. Ansonsten leuchtet die Tastatur nicht mehr und fast alle Tasten funktionieren nicht. Einzig die Umschalt, Rollen und die Makro Tasten scheinen noch irgendwas zu tun (bei ersteren beiden leuchten die entsprechenden Displays auf der Tastatur auf, die Makros führen ihre übliche Standardfunktion (Shift + Zahl) aus).
Bei "Drucker und Geräte" in Windows taucht die Tastatur auf, aber bei Doppelklick darauf passiert nichts (während sich bei anderen Geräten die Eigenschaften öffnen). Beim Rechtsklick darauf werden mir u.a. "Öffnen" und "Mauseinstellungen" angezeigt, weshalb ich denke, dass Windows Probleme hat, die Tastatur zu erkennen. In Swarm wird sie nämlich erkannt. Wenn ich in Swarm auf einzelne Tasten klicke, ist die Primärfunktion bei allen Tasten außer den oben genannten leer. Ein Klick auf "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" stellt die Funktion wieder her, aber beim Klick auf "Annehmen" wird das auch wieder zurückgesetzt und die Primärfunktion ist wieder leer...
Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und weiß nicht, was ich noch ausprobieren kann. PC neugestartet, Tastatur in andere USB-Anschlüsse gesteckt, Swarm neuinstalliert. Selbst die komplette Deinstallation der Swarm Software hat nicht geholfen, die Tastatur funktionierte weiterhin nicht. Downgrade der Software funktionierte irgendwie nicht richtig, weil der Treiber für die Tastatur ohne aktuelles Software Update nicht gezogen wird.
Support habe ich angeschrieben, aber bis auf die generische Ticket-Mail kam bisher nichts. Laut Google-Ergebnissen soll man damit auch nicht wirklich Erfolg haben - aber vielleicht war das auch nur die laute Minderheit, die sich darüber beschwert hat. Google-Suchen halfen allgemein nicht weiter. Ich habe lediglich einen Reddit-Post gefunden, der das gleiche Problem beschrieb, aber keine Antworten hatte...

Daher wollte ich hier fragen, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und vielleicht auch Lösungen parat hätte? Wie gesagt, die Tastatur mag ich eigentlich sehr gerne, aber als reines Deko-Objekt war sie dann doch etwas zu teuer... zurückschicken würde ich sie nur ungern, aber Stand jetzt sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## TeetoSchmeeto (23. August 2018)

Hallo,

habe genau das selbe Problem. Wenn du irgendwie eine Lösung findest, wäre es Nett sie hier nochmal zu posten.


----------



## SchwarzerKaiser (24. August 2018)

TeetoSchmeeto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe genau das selbe Problem. Wenn du irgendwie eine Lösung findest, wäre es Nett sie hier nochmal zu posten.



Befinde mich noch im Austausch mit dem Support. Mir wurde zuerst vorgeschlagen, das Recovery Tool von ROCCAT zu nutzen, um die Firmware wiederherzustellen; danach, die Tastatur nach Abschluss der Wiederherstellung nicht wie gefordert aus - und wieder einzustecken, sondern drin zu lassen und etwas zu warten. Leider hat beides nicht geholfen (und ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das auch schon davor probiert). Du kannst das ja so probieren, vielleicht hast wenigstens du damit dann Erfolg.
Immerhin antwortet der Support, auch wenns meistens immer ein oder zwei Tage dauert.


----------



## SchwarzerKaiser (27. August 2018)

Scheint keine Lösung zu geben. Support geht von einem Defekt aus, werde sie also wohl zurückschicken.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Oktober 2018)

Jo Gestern genau das selbe. Die Roccat Horde Aimo hat 1 Woche Funktioniert OHNE SOFTWARE-aber eben nicht alle Funktionen!
Allerdings wollte ich jetzt die Tastenbelegung und Farbe etwas ändern. Also Software drauf und siehe da die Tastatur stürz ab sobald ich die Multimedia Keys Nutzen will. Oder bei Einstellungen im Treiber wie Farbe o.ä. Dann hilft nur ausstecken und Anderen USB Anschluss allerdings habe ich 15 Stück und durch die ganzen test ob es doch gehen sollte hab ich alle "verbraucht".

Treiber zurücksetzen geht nicht
Treiber und Tastatur Komplett "clean" Deinstallieren auch nicht
Neustart hilft selbstverständlich auch nicht. 
Und andere Computer auch nicht
USB Port deaktivieren/aktivieren auch nicht

Nach dem Aktuellen Firmware zwangsupdate stand 13.10.18 (ohne das war alles Hintergraut in der Software)- ist die Tastaur quasi Defekt. Ich bringe sie morgen zurück.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. November 2018)

nichts?


----------



## Der Eberhart (10. November 2018)

Hi, hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Roccat ISKU FX. Es gingen auf einmal diverse Tasten einfach nicht mehr, Treiberupdate usw. brachte nix. Der Support riet mir zu einem Firmwarereset via Swarm.  Brachte aber auch nix.

Was aber was brachte war ein Tool, dass bei der Installation mit angelegt wurde.  Müsse bei Dir evtl. geringfügig anders heißen aber der Pfad dürfte der selbe sein:

C:\Programme(x86)\Roccat\Name Keyboard\IskuFX Firmware Upgrade.exe  (heißt bei Dir evtl. auch anders)

Vielleicht hilfts. Bei mir hats geholfen, seit dem läuft meine IskuFX ohne Probleme.


----------



## Die_Robbe (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe seit einer Woche das gleiche Problem.
Nach Installartion der Software funktioniert die Tastatur nicht mehr.
Nur noch die LEDs der Media -Tasten haben geleuchtet.
nach an und abstecken kam dann gar nichts mehr.
Nicht einmal Windows erkenn was, wenn man das Geät ansteckt.
Und das an mahreren Rechnern.
Widerherstellung geht nicht, da kein Gerät zur Auswahl angezeigt wird.

Hat jemand von euch Hilfe erhalten?

Der Roccat Support ist nicht der Bringer.
Ich habe bis jetzt gerade mal eine E-Mail mit einem 0815 Standard Text bekommen, das wars.
Wenn man schon ausschließlich per Mail erreichbar ist, dann sollte aber wenigstens innerhalb von ein paar Stunden geantwortet werden.


----------



## Die_Robbe (21. Dezember 2018)

Um das Thema abzuschließen:

Der Support hat nach Wochen des nachhakens die grandiose Diagnose "ist defekt - bitte Tastatur gegen neue eintauschen" gestellt.  0 Punkte dafür.

Ich gehe davon aus, das das Firmwareupdate das Teil abgeschossen hat. Nachdem ich es nach dem Update wie angezeigt getrennt und wieder verbunden hatte ging nichts mehr.

Die neue Tastatur habe ich dann nicht getrennt - und siehe da sie erwachte nach dem Update wieder zum Leben und funktionierte.
Zumindest fast - diesmal hatte die Leertaste eine Macke - sie löst manchmal doppelt und manchmal gar nicht aus.

Fazit:

2 Tastaturen gehabt - beide defekt
Support ist eine Frechheit


----------



## TatiTheBear (6. Januar 2019)

Ich weis nicht ob das Problem noch aktuell ist aber ich hatte vor ein paar Stunden das Selbe.  Eine eigentlich recht einfache Sache hat geholfen. Ich habe das Roccat Swarm Programm deinstalliert und wirklich alle Daten gelöscht die auch nur irgentetwas mit Roccat zu tun hatten. Jetzt funktioniert die Tastatur wieder!


----------



## NuVirus (6. Januar 2019)

Meine Roccat Tastatur funktioniert auch irgendwie nur mit den USB Anschlüssen am Monitor zuverlässig.

Hab aber keine Software dafür drauf oder so.


----------



## Mc_Maex (7. Januar 2019)

Hatte das Problem mit der Roccat Horde Aimo auch. 
Habe dann auch alles deinstalliert, Ordner gelöscht etc. und den Pc neu gestartet. Danach ging alles wieder. Auch mit Software.
Brauche die Software eigentlich nur, um die Beleuchtung einzustellen. Die anderen Funktionen nutze ich nicht.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

probiert mal eure roccat sachen am usb 2.0 port.


----------



## MisterLamp (22. Februar 2019)

Habe eine neue Roccat Ryos MK Pro am PC angeschlossen.
Tastatur hat funktioniert. Nach kurzer Zeit Treiber von der Roccat Seite runtergeladen. Firmware Update gestartet. Sauber durchgelaufen. Nach der Installation hat der Assistent gefragt um die USB Geräte ab und neu anzustecken. Gemacht und seitdem ist das Ding tot.

Habe probiert mit dem Recover Tool eine alte Firmware wiederherzustellen. Hat nicht geklappt, da ich eine Firmware auswählen müsste dies aber nicht klappt.
Mit dem FWUpdate Tool wollte ich das Update erneut starten jedoch passiert hier nichts. 

Tastatur wird im Geräte-Manager mit einem Fehler angezeigt. Deinstallation bzw. Neuinstallation ändert leider nichts.

Tastatur an einem Linux Gerät angeschlossen bezüglich Debugging
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[  571.869756] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 75 using xhci_hcd
[  571.997645] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04b4, idProduct=6572, bcdDevice=32.99
[  571.997668] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0
[  571.997672] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub
[  571.999711] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
[  572.000036] hub 1-1:1.0: 3 ports detected                  
[  572.277960] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 76 using xhci_hcd
[  572.342768] usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
[  572.509673] usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
[  572.677927] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 77 using xhci_hcd
[  572.744029] usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
[  572.918824] usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
[  573.021320] usb 1-1-port3: attempt power cycle
[  573.602899] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 78 using xhci_hcd
[  573.603111] usb 1-1.3: Device not responding to setup address.
[  573.805117] usb 1-1.3: Device not responding to setup address.
[  574.012847] usb 1-1.3: device not accepting address 78, error -71
[  574.077751] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 79 using xhci_hcd
[  574.077911] usb 1-1.3: Device not responding to setup address.
[  574.285101] usb 1-1.3: Device not responding to setup address.
[  574.492830] usb 1-1.3: device not accepting address 79, error -71
[  574.493232] usb 1-1-port3: unable to enumerate USB device
[  578.899011] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 75
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?
Danke im Voraus
lg Thomas


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2019)

Roccat Support anschreiben und beim nächsten mal die Tastatur nicht rausziehen nach dem Update.


----------



## KillBoHn (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass meine Horde Aimo sich in PUBG gefühlt jede Minute neu verbindet. Geht einmal aus und direkt wieder an. Habe den USB Port gewechselt hat leider nichts geholfen.
Meine alte Isku angeschlossen, kein Problem. In Apex usw. funktioniert die Horde reibungslos. Kennt wer das Problem oder kann mir hier ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MisterLamp (23. Februar 2019)

Support von Roccat bereits gestern angeschrieben. Die Info Tastatur nicht rausziehen nach Update bringt ja sehr viel 
1. War das Update bereits abgeschlossen mit einer "Success" Meldung und 2. hat mir die Installation das zum Abschluss auf das Display geschrieben dass dies gemacht werden soll/muss.


----------



## Yowan76 (24. Februar 2019)

Servus,

habe das gleiche Problem wie du.
Nach dem Update gestern Nacht verbindet sich meine Tastatur (Horde Aimo) auch alle zwei Minuten in PUBG neu.
Habe alles mögliche probiert. Treiber neu geladen, letzten Treiber geladen, alles Deinstalliert usw.
Es muss aber immer ein Update gemacht werden, sonst geht nichts.
Komisch ist nur, das dies bloß in PUBG auftritt. In allen anderen Spielen geht es ohne Probleme.


----------



## MisterLamp (24. Februar 2019)

Sobald ich Antwort vom Roccat Support habe werde ich  hier die unternommenen Schritte beschreiben. Wobei meine Tastatur aus Sicht vom PC bereits als defekt erkannt wird. Deine dürfte ja nur in dem Fall PUBG nicht korrekt funktionieren. Melde mich wie gesagt.


----------



## KillBoHn (25. Februar 2019)

ja ist schon seltsam, dass wir das nur in PUBG haben. Ich glaube der Fehler kommt auch von PUBG und nicht von der Tastatur an sich. 
Yowan falls du eine Lösung findest, lass es mich bitte wissen. Danke


----------



## Yowan76 (25. Februar 2019)

KillBoHn schrieb:


> ja ist schon seltsam, dass wir das nur in PUBG haben. Ich glaube der Fehler kommt auch von PUBG und nicht von der Tastatur an sich.
> Yowan falls du eine Lösung findest, lass es mich bitte wissen. Danke



Servus.
Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden und beheben können.
Die letzte Runde PUBG eben konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:
Öffne den Swarm Client und gehe rechts oben auf das Zahnrad.
Dann gehst du Links auf den Reiter Update-Center.
Bei der Tastatur in der Mitte vom Bildschirm klickst du auf Wiederherstellungscenter und klickst auf Wiederherstellen.
Nach dem Reset die Tastatur abklemmen, wieder anschließen und auf ok klicken.
Das hat bei mir geholfen.

Ich habe noch die automatischen Updates ausgeschalten


----------



## KillBoHn (26. Februar 2019)

Servus Yowan,
Danke für die genaue Beschreibung. Einen Rest hatte ich schon probiert hatte bei mir nicht geholfen. 
Werde das heute Abend wenn ich zuhause bin aber nochmal probieren. Die Updates mache ich dann auch mal aus. 
Hast du die aktuelle Firmware drauf?


----------



## Yowan76 (26. Februar 2019)

KillBoHn schrieb:


> Servus Yowan,
> Danke für die genaue Beschreibung. Einen Rest hatte ich schon probiert hatte bei mir nicht geholfen.
> Werde das heute Abend wenn ich zuhause bin aber nochmal probieren. Die Updates mache ich dann auch mal aus.
> Hast du die aktuelle Firmware drauf?



Ich habe die Version 1.27 installiert.


----------



## Turo1984 (4. März 2019)

Servus zusammen.

Ich hab heute die Roccat Horde Aimo bekommen. An sich ist die Tastatur super - aber ich habe die selben Probleme. Nach kurzer Zeit fällt die Beleuchtung der Tastatur aus und funktioniert seitdem nicht mehr.

Gibt es hier Lösungsansätze? Kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass die Treiber absolut zu machen bei dem Ding......


----------



## C-Stealth (11. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe das Problem auch gehabt, hab für mich jedoch eine Möglichkeit gefunden das Problem zu beheben.
1)Wiederherstellungstool angestartet und bei ca 9% abgebrochen (Firmwareversion von der Tastatur entfernt)
2)Roccat Swarm und Treiber deinstalliert
3)USB Port geändert an dem die Tastatur hängt
4)Roccat Swarm Installation als Administrator ausgeführt
5)Roccat Swarm als Administrator ausgeführt und die Automatischen Updates deaktviert
6)Roccat Swarm Updates manuell runtergeladen und nacheinander installiert
7)Tastatur Firmware heruntergeladen und installiert

Kein Neustart zwischen diesen Schritten. Danach hat es einwenig gebraucht dann wurde die Tastatur richtig erkannt und Roccat Swarm funktioniert wie erwartet.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

Hatte ich auch gemacht, auch die in der Registry. Allerdings hat sich der PC germerkt welcher USB Port es war, und dieser war dann mit der Tastatur nicht mehr voll Funktionabel. Außer ich habe ihn Deaktiviert und wieder Aktiviert in der Hardware Liste.

Sobald ich auf einem neuem Port in der Software etwas verstellen wollte- Weg von Grundeinstellungen-, und sei es die Tastenbelegung oder RGB, und dann an der Tastatur die RGB Futures per Tasten nutzen wollte wieder ein Total Ausfall. Bis zum Nächsten USB-Port und erneuter Installation. Manchmal war es sofort manchmal nach 10 Minuten.
Mit der Firmware die bei lag ging es noch. Da man aber zu einen Firmware Upgrade gezwungen wurde wenn man die Software nutzen wollte, war ein Ausfall unausweichlich.
Roccat sagt: Ist bekannt keine Lösung. Deshalb sagt Media Markt nach Email Verkehr mit denen und mir; Nein kein RMA nur Geld zurück ohne weitere Optionen. -Lächerlich!

Der Wiederherstellung Button war Übriegens Hintergraut bei mir damals also nicht nutzbar.
Als Administrator bin ich immer gemeldet und Administratorrechte habe ich meinen "Konto" komplett eingeräumt und noch tiefergehend.


----------



## Skvlltaker (24. September 2019)

Moin,
meine Frau hatte genau das selbe Problem, ich habe dann etwas nachgeforscht und festgestellt, dass sich die Tastatur nach einem Update in den Demo-Modus gesetzt hat (wie auch immer sie das geschafft hat, es bleibt mir ein Rätsel). Demo-Modus heißt sie leuchtet in ihren Standardfarben lässt aber keine Eingaben zu. Um sie aus diesem Modus zu bekommen, muss man 5 Sekunden die Windowstaste gedrückt halten, danach blinken die Tasten 3 Mal grün auf. Im Anschluss muss die Tastatur für 10 Sekunden ausgesteckt werden. Danach sollte sich die Tastatur wieder verwenden lassen.


----------

